# Rain bird TBOS compatibility with different valves



## user673 (Jun 21, 2021)

I have a system that consists of Claber 1" 9V valves and Claber sprinklers. Since my Claber multipla controller lasted barley two years I invested in Rain bird TBOS 6 (9V) this year.

I installed it according to manual. However, the controller would now open a valve/station but it cannot shut it down. So at the end of the program I have 6 open valves. The valves stay open even after I shut down the water supply/pump or if I take out the battery from TBOS. Does anybody have an idea why that might be? Is TBOS incompatible with Claber valves or am I missing something?


----------

